# Blake, he didnt read the book



## Frankie (Mar 30, 2010)

We have known all along Blakes oxygen numbers would go down. We were told a little at a time, and when they got to a certain number his surgery would be scheduled. I guess they didn't tell him or he skipped that chapter of the book as his numbers took a big drop.

His heart is only working on three chambers. They are working on getting him stable, keeping a good eye on him and he will have surgery by Monday. Riley's surgery was 7 hours, we've been told Blakes is much more complicated, I just don't see how.

He is back at Columbia. My daughter will have Riley always in tow as they trust no one to keep her, which I understand. Poor Aidan who was just settling in is being thrown out of whack again. Different people picking him up at school, mom not home at bedtime, one baby missing.

I know I have asked a lot for our family, I'm hoping you can find it in your heart to include us yet again in your prayers.

My thanks just aren't enough.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 30, 2010)

You absolutely, positively have our ongoing prayers for baby Blake! I'm not surprised - these babies have been doing it "their way" since before they were born. But their way has worked so far, and we're going to keep banking on that fact!

I don't want to hijack your thread - but I know when Maddy was first born, I wanted success stories. I wanted to hear about other single ventricle children not just surviving - but growing, thriving and living life to its fullest every day. So I wanted to share my Maddy with you. The first picture is her (on the right) and her first heart friend, Ethan. She would have been a couple of weeks younger than Blake is now and this was about 1 week after her first surgery.

The second picture was taken this past fall. It is a long road you guys are on right now, and I cannot imagine doing it with two babies. But there is hope, and joy and a wonderful life for Blake and Riley waiting just down this road. Just keep hanging on!












Hugs and prayers,

Barbara


----------



## bjcs (Mar 30, 2010)

Prayers will continue for you, your family, and the doctors, for how ever long you need them. Never feel you are asking too much, that is what we are here for.

Barbara


----------



## crponies (Mar 30, 2010)

I will definitely keep him in my prayers!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2010)

Prayers again coming from across the pond for little Blake, the Doctors, you and your family. Never forget that we are all here for you.

Anna


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers coming for you and your family.

Robin


----------



## Barbie (Mar 31, 2010)

Carolyn-

Lots of prayers for little Blake and his whole family. I certainly know how the worry is. Noah finally got to come home last Thursday with monitors. I haven't gotten to see him yet as my husband has had a cold. We're aiming for Easter. Noah will face a heart rebuild when he turns one as far as we know now.

I will be so waiting for news updates.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## sfmini (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor family. Thinking the best thoughts for them and Blake.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 31, 2010)

Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2010)

Carolyn, prayers are being said.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Saying a prayer for Blake sounds like such a simple thing; but it's the most important thing those of us who live far away can do.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 31, 2010)

Good thoughts as always coming your way!!


----------



## Marty (Mar 31, 2010)

Blake will be ok. He can do this!

I've got connections


----------



## minih (Mar 31, 2010)

Continued prayers headed their way!!!


----------



## Davie (Mar 31, 2010)

Come On Blake, your a fighter and we know you can get through this surgery with flying colors. Your parents and grandparents and you precious little boy are in my thoughts and prayers.




GOD has your back little man.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 31, 2010)

Carolyn, dont ever be afraid to ask for prayers, ..there free of charge and we can all afford to give many, plus the power of prayer does work. Prayers continue to be said for Blake.


----------



## Reble (Mar 31, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Carolyn, dont ever be afraid to ask for prayers, ..there free of charge and we can all afford to give many, plus the power of prayer does work. Prayers continue to be said for Blake.



Ditto from here too...


----------



## bcody (Apr 1, 2010)

Reble said:


> MeadowRidge Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Carolyn, dont ever be afraid to ask for prayers, ..there free of charge and we can all afford to give many, plus the power of prayer does work. Prayers continue to be said for Blake.
> ...



Ditto from here!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 1, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## rcfarm (Apr 1, 2010)

Sending you prayers for Blake and family, Prayers are powerful, believe!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you all so much!!

His numbers have been up and down and all over the place the past few days. He is first on the schedule for surgery Monday morning. That is helpful as there are less delays and doesn't prolong the waiting.

Hoping to enjoy at least a small part of Easter and then get him through this.

You all are the best!!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 4, 2010)

Blake has surgery tomorrow at 7 am lasting 4-6 hours. His tests done on Friday weren't what they had hoped for. He was to have a series of 3 surgeries to correct his heart defect. Because he was able to wait for these 7 weeks they really thought they could combine surgery 1 and 2, now they are saying no.

Please remember him in your prayers tomorrow, and all positive energy needs to be on its way to NY.

Thank you


----------



## crponies (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll be praying!


----------



## barnbum (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to get right on this.


----------



## Charley (Apr 4, 2010)

Keeping Blake in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 4, 2010)

Keep us updated when you can, Carolyn. You know Blake has TONS of prayers from so many people from this board. We know he will make out just fine. This was expected, maybe not in this way, but we already know he is a fighter and will fight his way through this! He has PROVEN he is a FIGHTER, don't forget this!!!!!! Prayers from tons of us from this board. He will survive this, don't you worry!!!

Joyce


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 5, 2010)

Sending lots of prayers to Blake and family this morning! I'm sorry they're not going to be able to combine the first two surgeries (I am assuming the one they are doing today will be some variation of the BT Shunt, then). It's just amazing he was able to hang on this long before surgery and I am sure that time to allow him to grow bigger and stronger will work in his favor.

Hugs and prayers,

Barbara


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 5, 2010)

C'Mon Blake. We are all thinking of you and are praying they fix you up!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Praying that everything goes wonderfully for Blake this morning. My advice (always easy to give when you aren't personally involved) would be to not worry about further surgeries. Just take 'em one at a time. With God guiding the surgeon's hand, they will all be fine.


----------



## minih (Apr 5, 2010)

Keeping Blake in my thoughts today, I pray everything turns out 100% good!


----------



## Marty (Apr 5, 2010)

Thinking of Blake and your family today.

Come on little buddy, you can do this! You've got angels!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 5, 2010)

Praying for your family today.


----------



## Gini (Apr 5, 2010)

Prayers are coming for Blake...


----------



## CyndiD (Apr 5, 2010)

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.....


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Continued prayers that everything is ok.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Apr 5, 2010)

Thinking of Blake this evening. . . hoping things went ok.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for little Blake - hoping for a good report today.

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I didn't post last night, waited for this morning as I wanted only good news.

He had his surgery, the surgery itself went pretty well. Other complications occured and as of 7am this morning he has not woke up yet and is on a vent.

Details unimportant, prayers very important.

Thanks you so much from our entire family.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for Blake.


----------



## Charley (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for Blake


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers are there. Poor little baby boy.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for good news today!!


----------



## Barbie (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for good news. Come on Blake - you can do it little one.

Carolyn, ((((HUGS)))) to you and all of the family. I sure can't understand why these little ones have to have such problems.

Barbie


----------



## minih (Apr 6, 2010)

Continued prayers for Blake, and all of your family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 6, 2010)

mega prayers for Blake and family.


----------



## Davie (Apr 6, 2010)

Come on little Blake, you can do this, your a little fighter. Carolyn, continued prayers for your beautiful family and this precious young man. We all know that prayers are powerful and they are definitely heard.

Please GOD, protect this young life, keep him securily in your loving arms and give him the strenght to heal. Give comfort to his family so that they may spend their energy to helping Blake. Give guidance to the medical staff who is caring for this precious gift so they may make Blake well. AMEN


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 6, 2010)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers...

Liz R.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you all greatly.

He remains the same, has not woke up yet.

Started testing, no results as of yet.

Thank you again for thinking of Blake.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers will continue.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers and healing thoughts continuing for little Blake.

Anna


----------



## Barbie (Apr 7, 2010)

Prayers for good news today on Blake.

Barbie


----------



## Connie P (Apr 7, 2010)

Continued prayers for the entire family.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 7, 2010)

Prayers for Blake and your family






.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 7, 2010)

Blake is awake!!!!!





Thank you all sooo sooooo much!!

He is still on the vent but are going to try and get rid of that by late tonight and then try and feed him.

So the good news is, he is awake.

The bad news is his hospital is where that manhole exploded and fire is in NY that has been on the news.

The good news is his daddy is there with him, he spent the night last night.

But the bad news is my daughter can't get to them because of the fire. And she is a little stressed, but the officials where she is, 6 blocks out, said soon.

Thank you all again so much. Hoping all is improvement updates from here on out!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 7, 2010)

WOOOHOOOO,that's great news



. I'm glad dad stayed the night,that sounds scary!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2010)

Great news!! Prayers still continuing for him.

Anna


----------



## bcody (Apr 7, 2010)

Good news! Thank you for the update. Prayers still being sent to all.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 7, 2010)

Wanted you to know Blake has had a good day!!!

They took him of the vent and is doing well. They also took out his drainage tube.

He was starving to death and has already had 3 bottles. If nothing else this little boy can eat!

He is uncomforable but that has gotten a little better through the day.

Again, thank you for thinking of our little guy.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord, thank you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank Goodness!!!!!!!!!!! Have been thinking of him all day. And so glad he is awake and eating.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 7, 2010)

I am SO happy and SO relieved to hear this wonderful news! Prayers continuing that recovery moves uneventfully from this point on! Glad to hear he is eating - that is great! Thank you for sharing the good news with us!

Hugs and prayers,

Barbara


----------



## crponies (Apr 7, 2010)

Praise the Lord! I am so glad that Blake is doing better!


----------



## minih (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been checking off and on for updates, thank goodness! Good news!!Go Blake!


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 7, 2010)

How wonderful he is doing better! Lots of prayers for Blake


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank You God for hearing our prayers.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 8, 2010)

These grandkids are wearing me out, and I'm not even doing any thing. Actually, maybe that's why!! I will be going back out there probably in a month. I swear, the 12 hour trip out there is easier than sitting and waiting.





Blake had a great night, everything just a little bit better this morning.

The reason Blake did not wake up is it appears he has my daughter's allergies, non-tolerents for drugs/chemicals. It will not make it easy with him to have further surgeries, but it can be done. We found out with my daughter the hard way when we put her in the hospital for a week when given tylenol with codine, many years ago. It is not a concern, there are others they will be able to give him, just glad we know now. Neither of the other 2 kids seem to have it.

We are more than thankful for his improvements and for all the people who helped to make that happen!

It's going to be a good day!!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank God for all this good news!!

How's Riley these days?


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you dear GOD!!!!!!! Such wonderful news, YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear he is improving - wonderful news!





Liz R.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 8, 2010)

So glad to hear the great news. Sure hope from now on he has a quick recovery.

How many more surgeries does he face? Does Riley have to have any more?

Keep the good news coming!!!

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Apr 8, 2010)

. Blake had another good day!! Many improvements, he is off oxygen and his percent is at 86, all the better it will be for now. Had a chest x-ray and an echo on his heart and they were both good.

This surgery was just to help him until he gets big enough, has a few body structure changes, to be able to do the other 2. He will have them in about 4 months, barring any problems, then the other 6 months later. We call it practice for mom and dad!





Riley continues to do very well! At 8 weeks old she is now wearing newborn size and they fit. She is a little at odds with Blake gone, very fussy, but then he talks for her. As odd as it sounds, yes, Blake did wake them up if Riley was crying. She still can't cry, (sound) so with Blake in the hospital my daughter sets an alarm 2 hours after she feeds her, then every hour after that. So far it has been ok. Riley should be done with all surgeries. She has seen the cardiologist once a week, but after Monday it will go to once a month for 6 months. She also sees the ENT once a month as well. So far they are only saying her voice box has a weakness and only time will tell.

And 21 month old Aidan is so out of sorts. What did you do with my Blake! When they get in the car in the mornings to go to school, he is so upset there is only one other car seat.

Hopefully normal will happen soon!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so glad to hear all of these great updates! Oxygen sats of 86 are really good for these single ventricle kids! Isn't it amazing how they function with those? Truly miraculous. Maddy had sats right around 79 until her third surgery. If any of us "whole heart" people showed up at the hospital with sats of 86 we would be considered in respiratory failure - but these kids grow and survive on this. God does amazing things to help these children even with their "half hearts."

I'm glad Riley is continuing to improve. And decreasing on cardiology visits is a HUGE step! We are at yearly visits now - hard to believe when you go from weekly as infants, and now we only see the cardiologist once a year. Actually, our appointment is tomorrow. Maddy is so matter-of-fact about all of this. She has made up a list of questions for her cardiologist. She wants to know if she would choose to (she doesn't think she wants to) could she get her ears pierced? And she wants to know if she can ride roller coasters at Kings Island!

Thank you for keeping us updated on those precious babies!

Barbara


----------



## JennyB (Apr 9, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Good going Blake!!!









[/SIZE]

Keep getting better because you have the BEST Family in the WORLD to grow up with...

God Bless you little Blake and Riley

















Prayers and Blessing Frankie for your sweet grand babies!

{{{HUGS}}}

Jenny and Mel


----------



## Frankie (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you all soooo much!! We are pretty pleased at this point. I appreciate each and every prayer and good thought.

Barbara, please tell Maddy I am thinking of her today and I know all will go great! I'd like to know if she gets to ride a roller coaster too! I love riding them and maybe Blake and I can some day,,,or me and Maddy if others in your family aren't fans of them!! Thanks Maddy for being a wonderful example of those "WHO CAN"!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Carolyn!

Thanks for thinking of Maddy today! All went well! Her EKG was normal (for her). Her oxygen sats were 98%! That is still so amazing to me after her being so low for her first three years. AND - she DOES get to ride roller coasters!



Her cardiologist said that those warning signs are for people with acquired heart disease or some rhythm problems. But should not be a problem for her structural defects. She was happy! We would love to ride roller coasters with you - and someday with Blake!



He's already showing all the signs of that "daredevil nature" - and so is his sister!

Have a wonderful weekend!

Barbara


----------



## Frankie (Apr 10, 2010)

He's home!!





Done really well the past few days, just make sure you feed him!!

Numbers have been stable and test results good.

The whole family is glad he's home, but big brother Aidan is estatic to have Blake back in his room. What a great big brother he's going to be for these babies, already very protective, even gets upset with his parents if he thinks they made either one of them cry.

So things hopefully back to normal until the next round,,,hopefully 4-6 months from now.

Thanks again for keeping our special little ones in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 10, 2010)

WOOHOOO that's great news!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 10, 2010)

Hooray Blake! That is awesome!! Even with a little drama thrown in, he still made it out in less than a week! That is incredible! So happy and now the family is back together again and everyone can worry about growing and getting strong! Thanks for keeping us updated!

Hugs and prayers,

Barbara


----------



## minih (Apr 11, 2010)

So glad he's back home where he belongs. Good news!


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Apr 11, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2010)

HOORAY - a complete family once again. Brilliant news









Anna


----------



## barnbum (Apr 11, 2010)

YES!


----------

